# AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS FOR LOWRIDER BIKES



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

HERES SOME PICS OF SOME ADEL PUMPS. SOME OF YOU HAVE ASKED ME ABOUT THESE BEFORE. I FINALLY FOUND 2 PORT PUMPS. THEY ARE MADE BY ADEL.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

might as well put the price...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Do you do hardlines?


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 31 2008, 08:26 PM~10300871
> *might as well put the price...
> *


x2
how much are those things


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

pump and check valve are $175 ea.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2008, 06:28 PM~10300882
> *Do you do hardlines?
> *


 :nosad: JUST SELL PARTS.............HOWEVER. I HAVE SPARE TIME TO BUILD TRAYS FOR CUSTOMERS.


NO HARD LINING RIGHT NOW THOUGH.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 31 2008, 05:43 PM~10301035
> *:nosad: JUST SELL PARTS.............HOWEVER. I HAVE SPARE TIME TO BUILD TRAYS FOR CUSTOMERS.
> NO HARD LINING RIGHT NOW THOUGH.
> *


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I have been searching for a 2 port pump just for the lowrider bikes-this small...I can't believe I found these ADELS!!!!!.


Now I have to remember who were the people who would call about these.


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

what size are the ports and how much pressure do they put out?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

one or two of these will be on lil malo soon


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

one or two of these will be on lil malo soon


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Mar 31 2008, 06:56 PM~10301149
> *what size are the ports and how much pressure do they put out?
> *



out port is a #6,in is #4
40psi
27volts


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I have two in Problemas 2


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 31 2008, 07:53 PM~10301121
> *I have been searching for a 2 port pump just for the lowrider bikes-this small...I can't believe I found these ADELS!!!!!.
> Now I have to remember who were the people who would call about these.
> *


where you find them


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 31 2008, 06:20 PM~10300821
> *HERES SOME PICS OF SOME ADEL PUMPS. SOME OF YOU HAVE ASKED ME ABOUT THESE BEFORE. I FINALLY FOUND 2 PORT PUMPS. THEY ARE MADE BY ADEL.
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH ASAP :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

only have 2 to ship asap......can get more.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 31 2008, 08:20 PM~10301982
> *only have 2 to ship asap......can get more.
> *


dammm


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

how many you need???


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 31 2008, 07:36 PM~10301539
> *I have two in Problemas 2
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 31 2008, 08:24 PM~10302024
> *how many you need???
> *


1 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

but where do you put the oil??


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 31 2008, 10:53 PM~10302429
> *but where do you put the oil??
> *


must be one of those old school things where you need the oxygen tank seperate from the pump


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

on a vintage bike that woud look good


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Mar 31 2008, 08:54 PM~10302444
> *must be one of those old school things where you need the oxygen tank seperate from the pump
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Mar 31 2008, 08:33 PM~10302141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IN A SEPARATE UNIT. 1 OR 2 PUMPS CAN BE FED OFF THAT TANK.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 31 2008, 09:18 PM~10302726
> *I GOT IT.
> IN A SEPARATE UNIT.  1 OR 2 PUMPS CAN BE FED OFF THAT TANK.
> 
> ...


how much for the tanks?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

gotta find some. use some creativity!

Ima look....


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

There are all kinds of tanks you could use out there..if you want me to build you something, start sending cash homie.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 31 2008, 08:44 PM~10301601
> *where you find them
> *


???


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 31 2008, 08:44 PM~10301601
> *where you find them
> *


???


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 31 2008, 10:28 PM~10302861
> *There are all kinds of tanks you could use out there..if you want me to build you something, start sending cash homie.
> *


shorty's makes em!

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...&imageID=658960


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 31 2008, 10:36 PM~10303497
> *shorty's makes em!
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...&imageID=658960
> *


they were doing one for me, but we ran out of time before houston show.

I left it there, and havent seen it since. need to go find it :cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 31 2008, 10:18 PM~10302726
> *I GOT IT.
> IN A SEPARATE UNIT.  1 OR 2 PUMPS CAN BE FED OFF THAT TANK.
> 
> ...


doesent look like it will look good on a bike.....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 1 2008, 12:05 AM~10303780
> *they were doing one for me, but we ran out of time before houston show.
> 
> I left it there, and havent seen it since.  need to go find it :cheesy:
> *


thats whats up! :cheesy: 

i got a big erge to sell my pump for one of those vets!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 31 2008, 11:16 PM~10303887
> *thats whats up! :cheesy:
> 
> i got a big erge to sell my pump for one of those vets!
> *


did you get the price on one of those vet set ups??? hno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 1 2008, 12:20 AM~10303923
> *did you get the price on one of those vet set ups???  hno:
> *


i sure didn't.....y head just kept going side to side and my eye going in circle of all the goodies he had up in there! i thought they where the new reds ones...then he started telling me he made them....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 1 2008, 12:20 AM~10303923
> *did you get the price on one of those vet set ups???  hno:
> *


i sure didn't.....y head just kept going side to side and my eye going in circle of all the goodies he had up in there! i thought they where the new reds ones...then he started telling me he made them....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

x2


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2008, 03:28 AM~10300882
> *Do you do hardlines?
> *


eh all you gotta do for hardlines is go down to the auto parts store and get some hard brake lines :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 31 2008, 10:51 PM~10304152
> *eh all you gotta do for hardlines is go down to the auto parts store and get some hard brake lines  :cheesy:
> *


Do they sell the fittings for them to? Do I have to flair the ends of the tube for the fittings?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2008, 09:05 AM~10304241
> *Do they sell the fittings for them to? Do I have to flair the ends of the tube for the fittings?
> *


Yeah I think they sell the fittings if not you can get different fittings for pipe at hardware stores. if you need to cut the pipe you'll have to get a pipe cutter and a flare tool also available at hardware stores. 

You also need a tool to bend the lines so you dont kink them when you try to bend them also available at hardware stores. Basically buy the line at auto parts store and the tools to cut, bend, and flare at hardware store in the plumbing dept I think. The tools are only like $10 ea or less


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

I think this is a good idea....


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Apr 1 2008, 07:46 AM~10305475
> *I think this is a good idea....
> *


 :wave: 
good morning bro!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

is there an address where to send the chesse to :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 31 2008, 11:12 PM~10303848
> *doesent look like it will look good on a bike.....
> *


thats why u put it under the turntable and hide it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Apr 1 2008, 10:45 AM~10306656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it would look OG if done right. I'd like to see it on the back of a trike, with a small tray under it just like the oldschool setups in cars.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

how much for you to chrome the pump


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 1 2008, 04:39 PM~10309526
> *how much for you to chrome the pump
> *



RATHER LET YOU GUYS....MY TIME IS EXTRA MONEY! LIVING IN SAN JO, CHROME AINT CHEAP....UNLESS YOU GO SOUTH...LOL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

the filter box can be removed---- note cannon plug connection on bottom.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 1 2008, 11:13 PM~10312769
> *TTT
> *


these new/rebuilt...
part numbers


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 31 2008, 11:51 PM~10304152
> *eh all you gotta do for hardlines is go down to the auto parts store and get some hard brake lines  :cheesy:
> *


:ugh: why not just do it right and use the correct stainless number 6 line and have it flared and fitted at the end then bent and polished.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 1 2008, 10:15 PM~10312791
> *these new/rebuilt...
> part numbers
> *



NOS units!!!!! still wrapped up.100%OG aircraft


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 2 2008, 07:51 AM~10314942
> *NOS units!!!!! still wrapped up.100%OG aircraft
> *


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 31 2008, 08:31 PM~10301497
> *out port is a #6,in is #4
> 40psi
> 27volts
> *



i think you might have it wrong 

27 volts
12 psi
40gph


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 1 2008, 11:15 PM~10312791
> *these new/rebuilt...
> part numbers
> *



Adel electric fuel pump from a cesna 


Part # 20553-2


their is a couple on ebay going for 40 bucks.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Apr 2 2008, 07:58 PM~10319774
> *Adel electric fuel pump from a cesna
> Part # 20553-2
> their is a couple on ebay going for 40 bucks.
> *


 :cheesy: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Adel-Electr...tem180228892356


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Apr 2 2008, 06:58 PM~10319774
> *Adel electric fuel pump from a cesna
> Part # 20553-2
> their is a couple on ebay going for 40 bucks.
> *



wrong one pal.

your find is neat, but no cigar.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

and mine are not fuel pumps!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 1 2008, 08:48 PM~10311618
> *
> 
> 
> ...



look real close.....zzooooommmmm in. 40 psi!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2008, 07:15 PM~10319882
> *:cheesy:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Adel-Electr...tem180228892356
> *



compare pics.....be careful. 41bowtie is still learning about this stuff.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

*LOL*


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

THE WORKSHOP


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HAVE YOU TRYED THESE'S YET? :happysad:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 2 2008, 09:10 PM~10320917
> *HAVE YOU TRYED THESE'S YET? :happysad:
> *


NO..

I DON'T OWN A BIKE.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I WANT A TRIKE........ANYBODY??????? HEHEHEHEHE


I WILL BUILD ONE OF THESE SETUPS, TRUST ME!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 2 2008, 09:14 PM~10320968
> *I WANT A TRIKE........ANYBODY???????  HEHEHEHEHE
> I WILL BUILD ONE OF THESE SETUPS, TRUST ME!
> *


HUMMMMMMM


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I BEEN WORKING ON A CUSTOMERS SETUP


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 2 2008, 09:15 PM~10320989
> *HUMMMMMMM
> *




WHAT YOU GOT HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 2 2008, 08:14 PM~10320968
> *I WANT A TRIKE........ANYBODY???????  HEHEHEHEHE
> I WILL BUILD ONE OF THESE SETUPS, TRUST ME!
> *


I can help if you need a frame.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2008, 09:16 PM~10321006
> *I can help if you need a frame.
> *



AWWWW MAN. I NEED TO STOP. MY WIFE "WILL" KILL ME. LOL.


SHOOT ME A PM PIC! :banghead:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 2 2008, 09:16 PM~10321003
> *WHAT YOU GOT HOMIE. :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YOU NEED


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rollinaround, rhr26
:wave:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

This is looking good J!! When did we talk about this? I have major bike frames and parts too!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Apr 2 2008, 09:22 PM~10321086
> *This is looking good J!!    When did we talk about this?  I have major bike frames and parts too!!
> *



COOL.~ I'M THINKING ABOUT A TRIKE WITH ONE OF THESE SETUPS IN IT.  

WE TALKED ABOUT THIS A LONG TIME AGO...A FEW PEOPLE HAVE TALKED ABOUT THIS AS WELL..IT JUST TOOK ME A LONG TIME TO FIND THE "RIGHT" PUMP. THESE ARE A MAJOR FIND. 2 PORTS..ALL SPECS LOOK GOOD. NOW IT'S UP TO THE BIKE GUYS TO DO IT.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

IF I CAN...ILL BE THE FIRST , BUT MONEYS REAL TIGHT. SO IM TRYING TO MAKE IT HAPPIN


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 2 2008, 10:06 PM~10320297
> *look real close.....zzooooommmmm in.  40 psi!! :biggrin:
> *



yup....  Plus it says PUMP-FLUID not FUEL PUMP :cheesy: 


Do your thing Mr. Rollinaround someone will always want to piss on your parade.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

bump....


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rollinaround, THUGGNASTY


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

to the top


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

post the tag on yours and ill post the one that guy sent me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

*TTT*



ITS THE WRONG ONE. THESE PUMPS I GOT ARE THE SHIT.
MORE PICS LATER KID.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 2 2008, 08:12 PM~10320347
> *LOL
> *


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 2 2008, 09:40 PM~10321321
> *IF I CAN...ILL BE THE FIRST , BUT MONEYS REAL TIGHT. SO IM TRYING TO MAKE IT HAPPIN
> *


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 4 2008, 10:08 AM~10332695
> *
> 
> 
> ...




LOL Yup looks like 40 PSI


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, new people today...lol


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

here let me explain something.......
*40 psi*


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

run some of these OG dumps on your bikes...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

to the top


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

still got some pumps...already sold a few


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

*COMPLETE KITS NOW READY FOR YOU.....LIMITED QUANTITIES.*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 7 2008, 06:33 PM~10358494
> *COMPLETE KITS NOW READY FOR YOU.....LIMITED QUANTITIES.
> 
> 
> ...


can you show it assembled? wondering how big the whole set up is


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

shouldnt be very big at all. I know i need to assemble one. Just gotta get the extra time and I will.

A very serious Bike builder is coming by tonight.


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

How Much for the whole kit


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Apr 7 2008, 09:09 PM~10360100
> *How Much for the whole kit
> *


pm sent


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rollinaround, THUGGNASTY


:wave:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 7 2008, 06:33 PM~10358494
> *COMPLETE KITS NOW READY FOR YOU.....LIMITED QUANTITIES.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rollinaround, RO-BC


whats crackin?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 7 2008, 07:23 PM~10358898
> *can you show it assembled?  wondering how big the whole set up is
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

soon.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 7 2008, 11:44 PM~10360376
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Rollinaround, THUGGNASTY
> :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Apr 7 2008, 08:09 PM~10360100
> *How Much for the whole kit
> *


X 2


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Apr 8 2008, 03:20 PM~10365763
> *X 2
> *



pm sent


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

hoses..


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

90 degree slowdowns...









with #6 zigzag


















hmmmm....

.................FOR SALE !!!!!!


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

do you have one put together? to see how it looks. thanks


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 10 2008, 12:34 PM~10380963
> *do you have one put together? to see how it looks. thanks
> *



I'm sure he will soon.....


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 10 2008, 10:34 AM~10380963
> *do you have one put together? to see how it looks. thanks
> *



I'M WORKING ON IT HOMIE.

ALL I GOT IS 2 MORE AIRCRAFT TANKS LEFT. SO WHO EVER IS WAITING, DONT WAIT TOOO LONG OR YOU WONT HAVE EM!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm busy with this..... :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 9 2008, 09:24 PM~10377854
> *hoses..
> 
> 
> ...



I like those hoses!!


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 9 2008, 09:29 PM~10377894
> *90 degree slowdowns...
> 
> 
> ...



Those slow downs would look good in my car!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

To the top.....


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

GOT PICS OF HYDRAULICS ON BIKES??? PLEASE POST EM


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

*OK HERES ONE BUILT....*


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

24 VOLTS...


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Have any pics of 2 pumps 1 Resivoir setup?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I STILL HAVE ONLY 2 TANKS LEFT LIKE SEEN ABOVE. THOSE ARE OG AIRCRAFT ONES. THAT SIZE IS HARD TO FIND.

SETUPS ARE FOR SALE.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Apr 11 2008, 06:03 PM~10393925
> *Have any pics of 2 pumps 1 Resivoir setup?
> *



NOPE. THIS IS IT.  BACK TO MY CAR. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 11 2008, 05:55 PM~10393867
> *OK HERES ONE BUILT....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

keep in mind, the back filter box and bracket can not be used(not needed), and the tank can be turned around for space purposes.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ALSO, THESE ARE NOT PLASTIC. THESE ARE AIRCRAFT ALUMINUM FROM THE 50s.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 7 2008, 06:33 PM~10358494
> *OK HERES ONE BUILT....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

_*update*_

Here is the price if interested.

$375 per pump.(comes with dump,checkvalve,slowdown,tank)-not put together.

put togther would run $550 ea.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 12 2008, 02:29 PM~10399339
> *update
> 
> Here is the price if interested.
> ...


175 to put together? damn how hard is it to put together, looks like you just screw the stuff on


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

good stuff man. Ive been waiting to see air craft setups make there way to bikes. 

and no, that stuff dosent just screw together.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Apr 12 2008, 02:32 PM~10399348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

To the top


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 12 2008, 02:29 PM~10399339
> *update
> 
> Here is the price if interested.
> ...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

.................................................................................
.  _*Coupon * _  . .
. *$40.00 off purchases over $100.00 * .
. .
. .
. .
. _ * Rollinaround Hydraulic Supply * _ . 
.  .
. .
. expires 5-31-08 .
..................................................................................


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

to the top

just sold one more!!!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

You bike guys like to keep secret!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 18 2008, 09:31 AM~10446251
> *You bike guys like to keep secret!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I like it!!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

post a chrome and painted one


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I DONT HAVE ONE......THERE SHOULD BE SOME SOON


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

THIS DUDE PICKED UP A COUPLE TO RAISE BODY PARTS ON A RADICAL! SO, NOT ONLY FOR BIKES!!!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 20 2008, 10:30 PM~10462556
> *THIS DUDE PICKED UP A COUPLE TO RAISE BODY PARTS ON A RADICAL! SO, NOT ONLY FOR BIKES!!!!
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 18 2008, 09:31 AM~10446251
> *You bike guys like to keep secret!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT

STILL GOT SOME


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 20 2008, 08:29 PM~10462544
> *I DONT HAVE ONE......THERE SHOULD BE SOME SOON
> *


how soon its been 4 days


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:dunno: 
I aint painting and chroming one out. I dont build bikes. I know a dude whos busting a 2 pumper of these, out later this year. One other guy bought one for his trunk to lift.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

_*ALL ORDERS FOR THIS SETUP UP UNTIL CINCO DE MAYO TAKE $100 OFF PRICE!!!!!*_


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

_*ALL ORDERS FOR THIS SETUP UP UNTIL CINCO DE MAYO TAKE $100 OFF PRICE!!!!!*_


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

_*ALL ORDERS FOR THIS SETUP UP UNTIL CINCO DE MAYO TAKE $100 OFF PRICE!!!!!*_


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 25 2008, 09:39 PM~10505926
> *ALL ORDERS FOR THIS SETUP UP UNTIL CINCO DE MAYO TAKE $100 OFF PRICE!!!!!
> *


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

to the top


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 25 2008, 11:39 PM~10505926
> *ALL ORDERS FOR THIS SETUP UP UNTIL CINCO DE MAYO TAKE $100 OFF PRICE!!!!!
> *


so, 275 for the kit, does that come with all the fittings and stuff


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

no


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Apr 25 2008, 09:39 PM~10505926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fittings can be ordered too..


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 16 2008, 10:41 PM~10433923
> *.................................................................................
> .   Coupon                                                                           .                                                                              .
> .  $40.00 off purchases over $100.00                .
> ...


can i use this as well as the 100 off?
so then it would be 235, and how much are the fittings and all the stuff to go with it


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 29 2008, 04:16 PM~10533718
> *can i use this as well as the 100 off?
> so then it would be 235, and how much are the fittings and all the stuff to go with it
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 18 2008, 12:31 PM~10446251
> *You bike guys like to keep secret!!!!!!!
> *


hell, you have to. stiff competition out there.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 30 2008, 08:42 PM~10546378
> *hell, you have to.  stiff competition out there.
> *


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

...tttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

hows the sale comming bro


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

cool...just picked up a few more units...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

_*I'm willing to work a trade.

My son needs a trike (add on) for his bike as well as a chain steering wheel. Here is his bike. I'm looking for an interior trike add on....*_


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 10 2008, 04:38 PM~10624447
> *I'm willing to work a trade.
> 
> My son needs a trike (add on) for his bike as well as a chain steering wheel. Here is his bike. I'm looking for an interior trike add on....
> ...


i got a chain steering wheel bro it is brand new pm me if you need it


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

do you have other parts too? I want to do trade deals....


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I want the chain wheel.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

give me a ring later today 812-402-4362 or pm me your number and i will call you cause it is free for me to call


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## brown2thebone (May 11, 2008)

ill buy one of these how much


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Apr 12 2008, 02:29 PM~10399339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

would luv to see what this looks like on a bike. I personally think they look like ass but... youll never know...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 11 2008, 09:27 PM~10631712
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2008, 08:37 PM~10631780
> *would luv to see what this looks like on a bike. I personally think they look like ass but... youll never know...
> *


Your going to see one on a bike in the next few weeks. I havent seen it but I heard about it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2008, 10:41 PM~10631812
> *Your going to see one on a bike in the next few weeks. I havent seen it but I heard about it.
> *


word? like a show stopper or a street bike?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2008, 08:42 PM~10631818
> *word? like a show stopper or a street bike?
> *


Show bike.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2008, 10:43 PM~10631828
> *Show bike.
> *


FUCK SECRETS!!!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I think that the assembled unit is almost too long for a bike, even a trike. I think the unit should be assembled as if it was to fit inbetween a trike's wheels, or on the rear fender of a bicycle. A more compact unit would be easier to mount on a bike or trike. 

You could assemble the unit with the resivour above the pump, kind of stacked on top of the pump, instead of rearward of the pump, making the assembly shorter and taller.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2008, 08:44 PM~10631837
> *FUCK SECRETS!!!
> *


Thats all I know. You dont have to wait long. It should be busting out this weekend.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 11 2008, 08:48 PM~10631870
> *I think that the assembled unit is almost too long for a bike, even a trike.  I think the unit should be assembled as if it was to fit inbetween a trike's wheels,  or on the rear fender of a bicycle.  A more compact unit would be easier to mount on a bike or trike.
> 
> You could assemble the unit with the resivour above the pump, kind of stacked on top of the pump,  instead of rearward of the pump, making the assembly shorter and taller.
> ...


From what I understand the pump is actually really small. Kinda like a small nurf football. probably a little bit bigger then your hand. I think there are alot of possibilities with these pumps but you know how it is. Someones got to do it first and then the rest will follow. I been thinking of going with a set up like this for my trike. If it looks good I might pull the trigger on one of these set ups.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

still, I could see a shorter unit being on a 2 wheeler better than a long unit. 

but of coarse, in reality, you can mount it in a totally custom way and really being used to its fullest potental.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2008, 08:50 PM~10631885
> *Thats all I know. You dont have to wait long. It should be busting out this weekend.
> *


where at ?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2008, 09:50 PM~10631885
> *Thats all I know. You dont have to wait long. It should be busting out this weekend.
> *



mail box full homie. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 11 2008, 09:28 PM~10632163
> *mail box full homie. :biggrin:
> *


done


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 11 2008, 09:25 PM~10632146
> *where at ?
> *


Fresno LG.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Apr 12 2008, 02:29 PM~10399339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2008, 09:30 PM~10632180
> *Fresno LG.
> *


 :0 4 reals :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 11 2008, 10:01 PM~10632394
> *:0 4 reals :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KABRON (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 31 2008, 06:20 PM~10300821
> *HERES SOME PICS OF SOME ADEL PUMPS. SOME OF YOU HAVE ASKED ME ABOUT THESE BEFORE. I FINALLY FOUND 2 PORT PUMPS. THEY ARE MADE BY ADEL.
> 
> 
> ...



HOW MUCH!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

$325 for a pump,dump,checkvalve,and slowdown.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## lil_chemito86 (Dec 31, 2006)

i think that if u have a bike with a trailer and system u can put this bomb looking thing inn there with the batt,amp and yeah. thats wat i think and just run ur hoses from the box to the front


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

*to the top*


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

bump for a good product


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 13 2008, 04:14 PM~10646401
> *bump for a good product
> *


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I DO TRADES TOO....LOOKING FOR LITTLE TIGER FOR MY DAUGHTER


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

tttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

somebody has got to have a lil tiger somewhere


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 18 2008, 03:44 PM~10681815
> *somebody has got to have a lil tiger somewhere
> *


i have one all complete rideable but ill prefer the tiger no need for this


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

tttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

_TO THE TOP_


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

IM WILLING TO TRADE FOR THE FOLLOWING THINGS.....

70S LOWRIDER MAGAZINES, VINTAGE SKATEBOARDS(SANTACRUZ,DOGTOWN), 6X9 SPEAKERS,DOOR SPEAKERS,STEREO DECKS, 5.20 TIRES.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 7 2008, 11:35 PM~11034896
> *IM WILLING TO TRADE FOR THE FOLLOWING THINGS.....
> 
> 70S LOWRIDER MAGAZINES, VINTAGE SKATEBOARDS(SANTACRUZ,DOGTOWN), 6X9 SPEAKERS,DOOR SPEAKERS,STEREO DECKS, 5.20 TIRES.
> *



NO TRADES????


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 7 2008, 11:35 PM~11034896
> *IM WILLING TO TRADE FOR THE FOLLOWING THINGS.....
> 
> 70S LOWRIDER MAGAZINES, VINTAGE SKATEBOARDS(SANTACRUZ,DOGTOWN), 6X9 SPEAKERS,DOOR SPEAKERS,STEREO DECKS, 5.20 TIRES.
> *


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

who will be the first????? :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 15 2008, 11:07 AM~11868812
> *who will be the first????? :0
> *


me if you sponsor


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

$325 for a pump,dump,checkvalve,and slowdown.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

These setups are cool


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 14 2008, 07:24 PM~11862314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wonder is this can be used in a car? and what will it be used for?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 16 2008, 09:23 AM~11879896
> *These setups are cool
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2008, 01:29 PM~11869894
> *me if you sponsor
> *


c'mon man


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 14 2008, 05:24 PM~11862314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## texicanz (Dec 2, 2009)

u guy's should check out the air hydraulic kit at www.nybonecollectors.com/990263.html they have a nice setup for $325.00


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

got more NOS adel pumps back in stock. also got different aircraft dump valves.
pm me for 2010 prices and surplus on hand.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

got this kind of stuff too...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

prices are lower due to economy


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

BUY 4 OR MORE GET EM FOR $10 EA


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

these filters would look sick on any hydraulic setup for your bikes.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Feb 10 2010, 07:27 PM~16575969
> *:h5:
> *



I got some more stuff...stop by.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

*STILL LOOKING FOR SPOKE TRIKE WHEELS FOR TRADES...NEED 4.*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 7 2010, 03:19 PM~16540737
> *got more NOS adel pumps back in stock. also got different aircraft dump valves.
> pm me for 2010 prices and surplus on hand.
> 
> ...


$$$


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

...gotta keep it running

BUY 4 OR MORE GET EM FOR $10 EA


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Feb 7 2010, 03:19 PM~16540737-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



as low as $30 ea


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Feb 11 2010, 05:11 PM~16585457
> *
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 7 2010, 03:19 PM~16540737
> *got more NOS adel pumps back in stock. also got different aircraft dump valves.
> pm me for 2010 prices and surplus on hand.
> 
> ...


how much for the one on the right


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

$20


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

How much for a bike setup all complete ready to just mount on bicycle


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Feb 15 2010, 09:49 PM~16622867
> *How much for a bike setup all complete ready to just mount on bicycle
> *


pm sent


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

hmmmm....


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

hit me up for a good price on a setup...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

hey pops!!!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16737365


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

catch jars $65
777 NOS end caps-$40
777 terminal boxes with lids - $30
#10 zigzags m/m - $200
#6 zigzag f/f- $100------SOLD OUT


Rooster pump heads- $500 ea
Rooster complete- $1500 ea

eemco green box w' stratopower 3000psi heads $300ea

adel bike setups $100 complete
AIRCRAFT 90' THUMBWHEEL SLOWDOWNS FOR BIKES-$10EA

filters- $15 to $25 ea

yellow 14" tanks- $65

prices can change at anytime- parts all on hand ready to ship-very limited!!!!


www.rollinaround.com


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Feb 15 2010, 08:49 PM~16622867
> *How much for a bike setup all complete ready to just mount on bicycle
> *


 yeah how much?


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 2 2008, 07:15 PM~10320993
> *I BEEN WORKING ON A CUSTOMERS SETUP
> 
> 
> ...


how big are these pumps? How much do they run for?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Mar 28 2010, 11:10 PM~17029541
> *how big are these pumps? How much do they run for?
> *


tHATS A ROOSTER-ABOUT FOOT AND HALF..HEAVY. RUNS $1200 EA


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

nice stuff ..PM sent


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 18 2010, 03:49 PM~17229073
> *
> *


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 14 2008, 06:24 PM~11862314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Anyone ever break one of these out? Welding looks a little ruff... 




Rollinaround said:


>


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

this one has an all aircraft setup all O.G. and it works too..bike was built by Regalicious here on Layitlow


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, I seen that, no one picked up this dude's set-up though?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lowlowlow said:


> Yeah, I seen that, no one picked up this dude's set-up though?


 i have some parts like that not from him though... i would post up but im sure there are still no serious buyers.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 957218


one of my favorites


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT for my camarada regalicious aircraft hydro setup LA SUCIA:biggrin:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

That looks like the dude's pump, any more pics?


azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 957218


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

What kind cylinders u guys useing


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT La Sucia hydro cylinder








The engraved pump from Problemas I sold to regalicious


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Were can I get the small cylinder that u can put were spring go


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

What th price on a full completed set up I have air but looking for a better look thenkz


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 957218


 One of my favorites too.


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

EVIL91 said:


> Were can I get the small cylinder that u can put were spring go


 You could find them on ebay for about $30 to $100 aircraft cylinders.The cylinder on my bike la sucia is from a airplane door that locks and opens the door and it extends about 2 inches.


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

KABEL said:


> What th price on a full completed set up I have air but looking for a better look thenkz


 It depends what you put on it for parts when your doing a aircraft set up ,they are hard to find parts and when you find the they are expensive , a zig zag valve runs about $200 a pump about $200 and the list goes on. On my bike la sucia I paid about $ 1300 parts ,crome ,hard lines,fittings and labor .


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeah that bike is on point seen it the mag


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

regalicious said:


> You could find them on ebay for about $30 to $100 aircraft cylinders.The cylinder on my bike la sucia is from a airplane door that locks and opens the door and it extends about 2 inches.


Cool do u have a link tried to find then no luck thanks again


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

set up for plastic xplosive fully functional


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

kajumbo said:


> set up for plastic xplosive fully functional


Thats nice! Very funky!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------

